# Hack work fined



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

From the Bangor Daily news. It's good to see hacks like this busted.:thumbsup: 


By Judy Harrison, BDN Staff
Posted April 08, 2015, at 3:47 p.m.
GARDINER, Maine — A Waterville man has been ordered to pay penalties of $8,250 for electrical work he did last year for a marijuana-growing facility in a Fairfield strip mall, the Maine Department of Professional and Financial Regulation said Wednesday.

Craig Shores was found on March 20 by the Electricians’ Examining Board to have violated laws that prohibit doing electrical work without a license. His work presented a threat to public safety and property, the board found.

The board found that Shores, whose license was suspended in 2009 after 65 code violations were found at a house he’d worked on in Belgrade, had been working for more than five years without a license. The work in Fairfield was described as “haphazard, messy and dangerous” by a state electrical inspector. The inspector also found that Shores’ shoddy work created “a serious fire hazard.”

In addition to the current fine, Shores was ordered to pay the $6,500 penalty and $1,405 in costs imposed for the 2009 violations.

He also is prohibited from seeking the reinstatement of his license.

“The board is concerned about potential ongoing, dangerous electrical installations being performed by Mr. Shores and encourages anyone who has had a recent electrical installation performed by Mr. Shores to contact the board,” the press release issued Wednesday said.

The board is offering an inspection by a Maine electrical inspector to any home or business owner who has had electrical work performed by Shores.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I think I violated 65 rules today fishing wire. Good thing they were spread out across the building code, plumbing code and electrical code.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I thought Cletis lived in Georgia:blink: or at least wanted us to think he lived in Georgia


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

drsparky said:


> From the Bangor Daily news. It's good to see hacks like this busted.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> By Judy Harrison, BDN Staff
> ...


Looks like he will be the new prison electricians helper.....:laughing:


----------

